# S5 an Profibus



## bernd67 (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich soll von 3 vorhandenen S5 Steuerungen Daten sammeln und über Profibus an eine S7 CPU senden.
Die S5 Steuerungen haben keinen Profibus.
Jetzt 2 Fragen.
1.Welchen CP zum nachrüsten PB sollte ich nehmen?
2.Sind diese CPs noch lieferbar?

mfg bernd67


----------



## sps-concept (29 Juni 2009)

*S5*

Hallo Bernd,

welche S5? Hängt an der S7 schon etwas am Profibus (interne Schnittstelle)? Soll die S7 auch einen CP bekommen? Und wie umfangreich sind deine S5-Hardware/S5-Programme? -> evtl Umstellung auf S7?

André


----------



## bernd67 (29 Juni 2009)

1.Welche S5 es ist weiss ich leider noch nicht.
2.Der Schaltschrank mit der S7 soll erst gebaut werden.
3.Das Datenvolumen ist nicht besonders groß (Störungen,    Betriebszustände) würde sagen pro S5 Steuerungen 10 Byte

mfg bernd67


----------



## Mondmann (2 Juli 2009)

Hi Bernd,
für die 115 / 135U gibt es noch die IM308C. bei der 115 Brauchst du aber noch eine Adaptionskapsel dazu. Lieferbar sind diese Karten noch, jedoch mußt du eine teilweise extrem lange Lieferzeit in kauf nehmen (am besten bei Siemens nachfragen).
Für eine 100U sehe ich schwarz, bei Siemens noch etwas zu bekommen.  Vielleicht bei eingen anderen Händlern --> Google mal.


Grüße

der Mondmann


----------



## hovonlo (6 Juli 2009)

Falls du evtl. eine S5 115er oder 135er als DP-Slave an eine S7 anbinden möchtest könnte das hier von Vipa vielleicht helfen:

http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/zubehoer/profibusmpisonstiges/

Hier im zweiten Abschnitt die Baugruppen 306-xxx.


----------



## o_prang (14 Juli 2009)

Im Prinzip hast Du folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. in der S5 eine DP-Schnittstelle einbauen wie z.B. die IM306 von VIPA. Dann musst Du allerdings die S5 SOftware nochmal anfassen.
2. Die Daten mit einem Art Programmieradapter über das AS511 Protokoll abfragen. Dann musst Du nicht die S5 anfassen. Dies würde ich bevorzugen, da Du dann auch keine Probleme mit der bestehenden Anlage bekommst. Das ginge z.B. mit drei RS232-TTY Adpater (z.B. von Deltalogic), die jeweils auf einem eWON500 sitzen. Diese können Variablen aus der S% abpollen. Die eWONs verbidnet man mit Ethernet miteinander und schreibt dann mit einem eWON die Daten per Profibus in einen DB in der S7.


----------



## kassla (11 August 2009)

Hallo, auch wenn die Antwort spät erfolgt:

Wir haben des öfteren bereits die CPU S5-95 mit Sinec L1-Schnittstelle mittels "Kommunikationsprozessor CP541 für Profibus-DP/Sinec-L1 Anschluss" (Bestellkodex 6ES5 541-8AA11) erflogreich als DP-Slave in ein S7-Profibusnetz eingebunden und einen Datenaustausch von wenigen Bytes (32 <-->) realisiert.
Die Kosten sind aber hoch: CP541 bestellt bei Siemens Service ca. 2.000 € + ein EPROM S5 !!


----------



## Chris1 (12 August 2009)

Hallo 
Frag doch mal bei http://www.process-informatik.de/
nach die haben einen Adapter
*S5anMPI*

*verbindet die S5 mit S7, (MPI+Profibus bis 12MBaud) über den bidirektionalen Austausch von Datenbausteinen, *

Gruss Chris


----------

